# New Holland 1033



## ElkHunter (May 2, 2013)

Would love some advice on a bale wagon. I have located a 1033 and a 1032 wagon and am not sure which one would be better suited for my needs. I will be stacking about 1000 bales per cutting and my hay barn is in the corner of my field, so travel is not a big consideration. I am thinking I can justify the expense of a pull type much more than a self propelled. I am not sure whether I should go with a two wide or a three wide wagon. One of my major concerns is the size of my tractor. I have a JD 5083E which has 65 hp on the PTO and 83 hp overall. Should I be concerned with the loaded weight of the 1033 vs. a 1032? What would you recommend?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've not run one but studied them a fair bit, but a 2 wide or 3 wide wagon should easily handle 1000 bales for you.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

You have plenty of tractor for either! If you are making bales around 36 inches long, you will want the 3 wide. I believe that the 2 wide models are designed for bales closer to 4 feet long. New Holland recommends a minimum 50 HP tractor for the larger pull behind wagons.
HTH, Dave


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a New Holland 1033 that I use on my horse hay ranch. I can pickup up 105 (7x15) in about 20 minutes and haul them to the barn very quickly. I use mostly my open station John Deere 3020 on the bale stacker as it is just the right size horsepower and has good mobility. I could use my JD 4450 but it is too big and the SG cab is a bit restrictive in vision but perfectly usable as is my 2+2 International. You can use a cab tractor just fine but I prefer the open station. I have put up over 1100 square bales in my barn this May in about 6 hours. Because the 1033 stack is only 7 bales high I just dump the bales in the barn and have a hay crew use a skeleton bale elevator to hand stack it about 11-12 bales high which saves me a lot of space as I have 18 ft eaves. The 1033 is great for picking up bales but unloading the stack can be tricky if everything isn't just perfect which is another reason I like using a three man stacking crew. Be careful to make sure the 1033 is in good shape as it can be very costly to repair if the main pump, cylinders, tables, valving is not in good shape. The pickup chute needs to be straight as it is very costly to replace. Get a good one or you will be sorry. Roeder's in Seneca, Kansas specialize in New Holland bale wagons and usually have a good assortment. I recommend calling them to check prices etc. You can find them on the internet via Google.


----------



## ElkHunter (May 2, 2013)

So it seems like either the 3 wide or the 2 wide would work well. Any other opinions?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

As I indicated in an earlier post, Your first consideration should perhaps be which wagon is going to correctly handle the size bales you are making!

JMHO, Dave


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

In case you do want to spend more money on a self propelled there are 2 used 1069s in Greeley Colorado for sale. One is our neighbors and he is selling it because he doesn't want to deal in small bales any longer. Don't know the price on either.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

just a suggestion but instead of a 1033 look at a 1037. they are usually about the same price but a 1037 is miles ahead of a 1033. it 's mostly small things but the hydraulic return on the rolling rack instead of springs is a big thing to me. also you want cab controls which most 1033s don't have. they sound like small things but when you have a 1033 and a 1037 side by side like we do the 1037 always go first. the advice on the pickup is spot on. it is close to 4,000 dollars for new arm and basket. always see the pickup out in operating position. the front should be higher than the back and should not hit the ground. hope this helps


----------



## ElkHunter (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. A lot to consider. I have spotted a couple used wagons in my area and am just having a hard time deciding. I will continue to weigh the pros and cons. Regarding the bale size...I am just starting out and will adjust my baler accordingly. I will be running a 1835 inline baler.

Any more ideas are welcomed. This site is a great resource.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know as the 1032 was specifically designed for longer bales, I think it was just a smaller wagon for farms that didn't want to spend more money for the 3 wide model wagons. However, I wasn't able to find the range of bale lengths each wagon can handle, so Dave may be correct about the 2-wide being for longer bales. Given the choice, the 1033 is probably worth a little more money due to the added capacity and is the one I would be more interested in. Even though your barn is right next to your field, the fewer trips you have to make to unload will save you time.

As long as your tractor has a good draw bar, you shouldn't have a problem pulling either wagon. I pull my 1033 with a Ford 5000 so your tractor shouldn't have any problems. From what I have seen, the HP of the tractor is not really the concern with bale wagons. What matters is that the tractor is heavy enough to control the wagon when it is loaded (which generally means a larger tractor). Our Ford 5000 has 18.4x30 rear tires that are loaded with calcium as well as 3 bolt in weights on each rear tire and I think it is heavier than what we really need for our 1033 (it was weighted like this since it had a loader mounted on it). I'm not sure how much my tractor actually weighs, but this should give you and idea of what you may need.

Hope this helps you out, Josh


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dug out an old bale wagon brochure:

The 1036 is a 2 wide wagon (probably supersedes the 1032), and the bale length range is 38" - 46". I'm guessing the 1032 would be the same.

HTH, Dave


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Dug out an old bale wagon brochure:
> 
> The 1036 is a 2 wide wagon (probably supersedes the 1032), and the bale length range is 38" - 46". I'm guessing the 1032 would be the same.
> 
> HTH, Dave


Sounds about right, I think the 1033s are 36 to 44 inch bales (but I'm guessing because the manual is at home, I'll check when I get there). I have mine set around 40 inches.

I think your right on the models too, Dave. I believe the 1032 was replaced by the 1036, the 1033 was replaced by the 1037 and the 1034 was replaced by the 1038.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Josh in WNY said:


> Sounds about right, I think the 1033s are 36 to 44 inch bales (but I'm guessing because the manual is at home, I'll check when I get there). I have mine set around 40 inches.


I was off by a couple inches, the 1033 will handle bales from 34 to 42 inches.


----------

